# Dept of Labour certificate processing times



## HWS_BASIC (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi all,

I've been trying to figure out how long it on average takes for the Department of Labour to process the certificate required for a General Work Permit.

My future employer in South Africa has applied at the DoL for this certificate on my behalf, but we have been unable to get any information as to how long it might take. There's a few threads on this forum related to the DoL and it seems that some/a lot of people have been waiting for as long as 6 months - often even seeming to result in negative advice.

What are people's experiences regarding to how long it took to hear back from the DoL about their application for the certificate? Is the average really as long as months or are those edge cases?

Any insight and information would be very much appreciated.

Thank you kindly,
Daan


----------

